# Foal with crooked leg, hel



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys. Well, Zane here was born on July 14th. One of the first things I noticed about him is his back right leg was crooked. I had my vet out right away and he felt the problem was a weak fetlock joint and that the leg would straighten on it's own. 

Fast forward to week 4, and the leg is still crooked, although I do think it is getting better. Do you guys have any idea if this is something that will correct itself? I love the little guy and would like to be able to ride him someday. Any thoughts? Ever seen anything like it, and if so, how did it turn out? 

He is not lame or sore on it. The hock does look a little wobbly when he walks, but it doesn't stop him from running, rearing, and playing. And he doesn't seem to favor it at all. 

Help?

PS. The joints do not feel swollen or anything. They are firm.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

For reference, this is what it looked like right after he was born. 

Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I still think it is likely a deformity of the long bone. I suspect that it will never straighten out enough to look like his other but it may even out some as he grows taller over the next few years. I really don't think that there is much that can be done to help it, I would just be religious about keeping his feet perfect while he is growing to give him the best chance you can. Since he isn't showing any signs of favoring it, all you can really do is sit and wait to see how he grows in the coming years. It is possible (and IMHO, likely) that he will spend his life sound and able to be ridden, just have an ugly leg. My biggest concern would be how his tendons are connected to the hock joint as it appears that the bone puts them in a bind (though it is nearly impossible to tell without actually feeling the leg and watching him move close up). If you haven't seen any signs of improvement in the shape of it or if he begins to favor it when he is closer to a yearling, then you might want to start looking into other options. For right now, though, he's fine.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I am not very optimistic to be honest, sorry. He's super cute and I'm sure he would be just fine as a pasture puff!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

A friend of mine that bred and raced TBs had a foal like this only on the front legs (both front).

The foal was too valuable to take a "wait and see" attitude so searched around for an alternative.

Was told to put them in a metal tubing on them for a month. 


Won his first race at 2.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Spyder said:


> A friend of mine that bred and raced TBs had a foal like this only on the front legs (both front).
> 
> The foal was too valuable to take a "wait and see" attitude so searched around for an alternative.
> 
> ...


I would sure hate for you to be waiting around for it to heal itself, have him get older when his bones arent as pliable and either end up with him unsound or just sound with an ugly leg. If all it takes is a brace, it would be worth it in the long run. He is super adorable!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's fascinating, Spyder. How does that work? I mean, I get the mechanics about encouraging the bone to straighten but when I think tubing, I picture pipes and I am wondering how you would put those on the legs?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> That's fascinating, Spyder. How does that work? I mean, I get the mechanics about encouraging the bone to straighten but when I think tubing, I picture pipes and I am wondering how you would put those on the legs?


All I can remember is that the tube went from below the knee and full encased the fetlock. He sure walked stiff. I believe there was some sort of soft stuff under the tubing ( cotton?) then a real METAL tubing and a bandage like thing over to keep it clean. I THINK it was changed every week or so and the poor gaffer had it on for about 2 months. He did look strange..lol

This was over 20 years ago so just recalling it the best I can from that time.

Maybe now some plastic solid tubing might work. I would if I were the OP search around and be willing to try anything but time is against you. The longer you wait the less opportunity you have.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That sounds like a really good idea and something worth investigating.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> That sounds like a really good idea and something worth investigating.



The only thing with this foal is attempting a "piping" solution will be tricky on a back leg but I am of the thought that if we want something bad enough we will find a solution.


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with this but..The foal is ADORABLE!!!!!! If its not there in the morning...I didnt steal him.......


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I have seen the bracing done alot on foals with tendon/ligament deformaties, it helps keep the leg from bowing in or out while growing and yes, it does straighten the legs. But, I would worry about this one, the bone is deformed, not the tendons/ligaments. It reminds me of bowed legs on Basset Hounds, sometimes they get so deformed that a vet can go in a break the bone and straighten it out.But, I would think that would no be possible on a foal. 
You can see the deformity in the leg bone, its not a weak fetlock. Alot of the ability of him to be a riding horse I think will depend on how the leg grows and if the growth plates will be effected by the bend in the bone as he grows and puts on weight and muscle, if they are effected it could grow less or more than the other leg.
If this was my foal and I wanted to try to make him a riding horse, I think I would take him to an orthopedic specialist and have xrays done and see what the bone looks like and if it could be corrected at this young age.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

These pics are of a friend's filly, born in April of 2008. When she was born, her front legs were bent _severely_ (so much that she couldn't reach up to nurse & had to be put on a bale of hay & bottle fed). You can sort of see it in the first picture (her front legs are pushing forward).
Her back legs were back & for the first few weeks she was actually walking on her fetlocks & not her hooves :-( (if you look closely in the 2nd pic you can see how her back feet curl upwards toward her belly - you have to look _close_!)
The third is of her after a month or two (note how her front legs are still curled, but alot straighter than when she was born) & shes standing rather bracingly on her back feet.
The last is of her as a weanling & her legs are quite normal & staight now as a 2-year-old. They've even started riding her 
So there is hope that your guy's might straighten out. :wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Eh...

I understand what you mean by "crooked" legs when you look at newborn pics to now pics - he had a very definitive awkward and unnatural curve to his back legs. Unfortunately, "crooked" is not what's going on with that lower leg bone. His back legs look almost functionally normal now, but growth isn't going to fix such a deformed bone growth like he has.

Crooked is fixable, but I have my doubts if you're going to see any drastic improvement on a bone deformity like that. Which isn't to say you can't ride him, he looks quite functional now as is, it just looks strange to us because the bone is curved instead of straight.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

How in the world did that vet think it was the fetlock????? That is CLEARLY the long bone, that is effected, not the joint...It should have been splinted immediately upon birth...you "may" have some success, but the critical time to correct it was when all the tissues were still soft and more maleable.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am really kind of discouraged. I was afraid it was the cannon bone too. 

The vet (who is an older gentleman and has been in practice like forever) had seen him twice (once for the leg and once for a patent urachus/ navel infection) and was really sure both times that he would straighten out in a few weeks. So I let a few weeks go by hoping he was right. I really, really wanted to believe it was something that would straighten out. And it has gotten stronger, from side to side. But the bone still has the funky curved shape. So maybe I need to get on the phone to some vets and see who will look at him. I dunno. It's really discouraging. My first and only foal, and he has to be messed up.  

A friend thought it could be a bowed tendon, but I have never heard of a bowed tendon on the front of a leg, just the back, correct? 

Here are some more photos of him playing. He is so healthy otherwise. What are the odds of my only foal being deformed?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> These pics are of a friend's filly, born in April of 2008. When she was born, her front legs were bent _severely_ (so much that she couldn't reach up to nurse & had to be put on a bale of hay & bottle fed). You can sort of see it in the first picture (her front legs are pushing forward).
> Her back legs were back & for the first few weeks she was actually walking on her fetlocks & not her hooves :-( (if you look closely in the 2nd pic you can see how her back feet curl upwards toward her belly - you have to look _close_!)
> The third is of her after a month or two (note how her front legs are still curled, but alot straighter than when she was born) & shes standing rather bracingly on her back feet.
> The last is of her as a weanling & her legs are quite normal & staight now as a 2-year-old. They've even started riding her
> So there is hope that your guy's might straighten out. :wink:


Thanks lilruffian, I'm go glad the filly is doing well now. She looks great!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That is for sure NOT a bowed tendon. All the bows I have ever seen have been on the fore and if it was bad enough that you could see it in a hind leg...he would most certainly be lame. 

With this last set of pictures, I would have to agree with MM. It might not always be the prettiest leg...but it sure looks functional. Calling another vet in wouldnt be a bad idea. Atleast the option would be there.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea to get it looked at as soon as possible (a brace too) which will be the most effective now in the early years of his growth.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ Agreed. He sure looks sound enough on it, and it might well be only a cosmetic flaw in his later years. But very worth getting a second opinion and see if bracing is an option/good idea.

He's a darling foal, and a slightly funky leg doesn't detract from how lovely he is overall, for sure!


----------



## reyvin (May 16, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Here are some more photos of him playing. He is so healthy otherwise. What are the odds of my only foal being deformed?


i love the second pic where he is trying to "kill" the evil grain bag! ****. I swaer int he first one he is saying "Dont worry I shall defend you from that evil bag!" and in the second one he is saying "HAH take that! and that! and That! "

****- hope you get his leg fixed. I know they are far away but try calling Rood & Riddle Equine Hospital Rood and Riddle. Lovated in lexintong, KY they may be able to answer some question and point you to a specialist near you. They are famous around my area for their work. 

much luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am with the "call a specialist" group, and the sooner the better. I will say, as word of encouragement, my guy (who is now 21) had a leg deformity when he was born. From what I have been told over the years, it was hock, but not sure. Anyway, when he was born, the breeder was told to euth him, that he would never be right. She refused, and rigged up some sort of brace from PVC pipe. It worked, and I can tell you I have owned him for 17 yrs now, and he never took a lame step, and noone was the wiser, until just recently when he got some arthritis in the hock, controlled by Cortaflex. He has done H/J and many trails over the years, and still does. Good luck!


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

hey there, how did this turn out ?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One other thing that you might consider having done is have the vet do some x-rays to check his growth plates and compare them to the other hind leg, see if they will likely grow to the same length. If they do, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How did the vet think it had anything to do with the fetlock joint?? Call another vet in the area, a large animal hospital at a vet school would be even better (OSU is great at things like this). I agree with the others that it will probably be just an "ugly leg", but be fully functional. He may have trouble with it in his later years, though.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

If this were my foal I would have had him seen by vet on day one and then gone on to see a specialist immediately if my vet felt is was necessary.....young soft bones are easier to correct......and my thought would be the younger the better.

Hope your guy has a long and useful life.

Super Nova


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think you've gotten lots of helpfull advice... I hope it turns out well, and he's adorable!!!!!! If he's not lame I'm thinking it might not be too big of a problem. Good luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I almost didn't respond back, because the news isn't as good as I and the vet hoped. BUT, many of you are very supportive and I thank you guys for all your help and support!

So hears the latest. My vet took x-rays and proclaimed that I have a horse with something he has never seen before in all his years of practice- a deformed coffin bone. The good news is, if there is any good news in all of this, is that the fetlock joint looks normal. 

The vet feels that exercise is good for him and any type of bracing would only give him sores. He thinks the leg may improve, or at the very least stay the same, but should not get any worse. So he basically said to give him lots of exercise and he should make a trail horse someday, providing the fetlock stays healthy. He said he would not make a race horse or barrel prospect, but trails should be okay.

So I am trying to move on and not worry about the leg constantly. Just enjoy the little guy and train him to the best of my ability. I figure by the time he is old enough to ride, I should have a good idea of if he is sound on the leg or not. Currently he is sound on it and rears and plays and runs like any healthy foal. 

So that is the situation. I am taking one day at a time.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Super Nova said:


> If this were my foal I would have had him seen by vet on day one and then gone on to see a specialist immediately if my vet felt is was necessary.....young soft bones are easier to correct......and my thought would be the younger the better.
> 
> Hope your guy has a long and useful life.
> 
> Super Nova


FYI, I DID try to get him seen on day one. I love the little guy and want him to be healthy and happy. I have lost lots of sleep and cried many tears over this issue. But in the end, I have faith in my vet, and I don't think my foal is a surgical candidate. I can't afford a giant surgical bill (if there is even anything that could be done surgically) and anytime you try something invasive you risk doing more harm than good. So I dunno, but I am trying my best here to make the right decisions. It's not something I take lightly, that I can assure everyone. I always hope to keep my horses until they die, it's not like I get rid of them if they break down. They are members of my family.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's all anybody can do is one day at a time. Providing that it grows out to be the same length as his other leg, I really doubt you'll have any problem keeping him sound. You will probably have to be religious about his hooves and he may be predisposed to arthritis in that leg but I bet with the quality of care he's going to get from you, he'll be fine. Just keep that chin up and don't forget about us. We love to hear great news and if it ends up being bad news, we can cry with you.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The crooked leg is actually one inch shorter than the normal one. I have been measuring them ever since the x-rays (from ergot to point of hock). So far they have both grown 1/2 inch since the x-rays, so at least the disparity doesn't seem to be growing. 

I asked the vet about it and he felt his body would compensate. I know that's not good, but everyone does seem to have one leg longer than the other. :-| I actually have one leg shorter than the other myself, I can tell when I stand on my tip toes and on my stirrup length I will always have one side longer than the other so I feel "even." But then I am not a horse, and horses are supposed to be athletes. :-(

Thank you Smrobs for caring! I always respect and enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

great way to say it smrobs.
I really hope it gets Better, he's so cute, and it sounds like that kind of thing doesn't happen very often.
Just remember miracles do happen, he might grow up to live into his late twenties.  I really hope it gets better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks. I can't help but care. It might not be such a bad deal, even if he doesn't even out as he grows. Like the vet said, he will accommodate. Sure, he might never win the triple crown or run 16 second barrels, but I honestly don't see anything in that leg that should cause him to be unrideable. He might grow up to be the damnedest little trailblazer ever born, don't count him out yet. No sense in worrying about things that you can't control. All you can do is give him the best possible chance, which right now is just caring for him the way you would any normal horse. Keep that hope alive and fight for the little turd, that's all anybody could expect you to do.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

smrobs said it perfectly. *hugs*!


----------

